# Modes of confessional subscription



## Myshkin (Aug 29, 2006)

I have been absent for awhile, but I needed some help. So I searched the PB and nothing came up, so I'll ask:

Without resorting to arguments for the merits/demerits of each view, would someone mind taking the time to define the different modes of confessional subscription? Who are some proponents of each? What is an example of each regarding taking exceptions? I know a little bit about the differences, but would like some more info. Thank you for your help.

Strict = ?
Loose = ?
System = ?
Good Faith = ?

[Edited on 8-29-2006 by RAS]


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 29, 2006)

This won't completely answer your question, but my most recent blog post may shed some light on this. 

Samuel Miller on Confessional Integrity


----------



## Myshkin (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Chris/Mr. Poe.

I gather from your blog that was the strict position? And it is defined by adhering to the confessions according to the meaning of the original langauge, their original intent, and how they have historically been held since their formation. Meanwhile, what is not required is a perfect agreement over details of explanation, etc. Is this correct?


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 30, 2006)

Allan, do you have the materials from the PCA GA in 2001 (?) There are Mp3s of the various positions from David Coffin, Joey Pipa, Bryan Chappel and Tim Keller.

That would be most useful for you.

EDIT: I have added a zip folder of the PDFs associated with that discussion.

[Edited on 8/30/2006 by fredtgreco]


----------



## Myshkin (Aug 31, 2006)

Mr. Greco/Fred-

Windows is not letting me retrieve the zip file. So based on the info. you gave I checked google. Is this website the same as what you put in the file?

http://www.tnpc.org/ga/


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 8, 2007)

RAS said:


> I have been absent for awhile, but I needed some help. So I searched the PB and nothing came up, so I'll ask:
> 
> Without resorting to arguments for the merits/demerits of each view, would someone mind taking the time to define the different modes of confessional subscription? Who are some proponents of each? What is an example of each regarding taking exceptions? I know a little bit about the differences, but would like some more info. Thank you for your help.
> 
> ...



I have the same question, thanks for creating a thread, allow me to resurrect it.


----------



## dannyhyde (Mar 8, 2007)

> Without resorting to arguments for the merits/demerits of each view, would someone mind taking the time to define the different modes of confessional subscription? Who are some proponents of each? What is an example of each regarding taking exceptions? I know a little bit about the differences, but would like some more info. Thank you for your help.
> 
> Strict = ?
> Loose = ?
> ...



Why not use the classic distinction between _quia_ or _quatenus_, that is, one subscribes a/the confession _because_ they agree with Scripture or _in so far as_ they agree with Scripture?

The former was the position of the Contra-Remonstrants (orthodox Reformed) and the latter was the position of the Remonstrants (Arminians) before the Synod of Dort.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 8, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Allan, do you have the materials from the PCA GA in 2001 (?) There are Mp3s of the various positions from David Coffin, Joey Pipa, Bryan Chappel and Tim Keller.
> 
> That would be most useful for you.
> 
> ...


Hi Fred,

Sorry to be thick and slow. Where are these PDFs? I had all of them, but lost some of them. 

Thanks,

rsc


----------

